# Has anyone ever worked for MRSI Inc.?



## keke74 (Aug 17, 2010)

Just wanted to know if anyone has ever worked for MRSI inc. or know of anyone who has, and if so what was your experience with them? Are they a good company to work for?


----------



## lec121661 (Aug 18, 2010)

I applied to the exam passed the exam but have not heard anything from them as of yet. have you applied with them? did you get a response back? I already have a full time job and I wanted to do my training while I was out on sick leave, but no one ever called me back to set up a interview. so i have been trying other places. best of luck


LaTanya Cross, CCS-P,CPC


----------



## keke74 (Aug 18, 2010)

I left a message on their voicemail prior to posting this question about them & I received a phone call from them on yesterday, at least I saw it in my caller ID, but no one left a message. I called back and she just told me if I was interested to apply for the job & if they were interested I would hear from a Recruiter. I have a full-time job as well, but I was just wondering had anyone ever worked for them. I have yet to apply for the job, but if & when I decide to, I'll let you know what happens. Thanks for your response.


----------



## deferg408 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Mrsi*

I worked for them per diem for a short time a few years ago and never had a problem, but a friend also worked for them FT for several years and apparently had several issues with her pay.


----------

